

Ask HN: Killing a product - rvivek

Have you ever killed a product (which had paying customers) because you wanted to build something better that'll be more valuable to them? If so, how did you handle the wait time? and what happened to the relationship you had built with the customers?<p>The constraint here is, you're a startup and hence can't do two things simultaneously.
======
sherjilozair
I've never done that. But I have an example. Check out koding .com. They were
earlier kodingen, and for the very same reason as you, upgraded to a new
startup. AFAIK, there were no wait times. kodingen still functions, even
though koding is still in private beta.

